# Régler l'Imprimante en mode "brouillon"



## pecapooh (15 Février 2015)

Bonsoir, j'ai un petit souci avec mes réglages pour l'imprimante. Je souhaite imprimer en mode "rapide" ou brouillon. J'ai donc essayé de passer par "support et qualité" dans les réglages mais le curseur ne veut pas rester sur brouillon. Donc j'ai essayé de voir s'il n'y avait pas un préréglage pour impression rapide, mais non. Et je n'arrive pas en ajouter un. Avez vous une idée ? 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Quel modèle ton imprimante ?


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2015)

pecapooh a dit:


> Je souhaite imprimer en mode "rapide" ou brouillon. J'ai donc essayé de passer par "support et qualité" dans les réglages mais le curseur ne veut pas rester sur brouillon.


Comme dans la réponse précédente, marque, modèle et OS X en cours, ça aiderait.


----------



## pecapooh (16 Février 2015)

C'est une Canon MG3100 série

Désolé de pas être précise, mais j'y comprends pas grand chose..

_*Edit de la modération :* je viens de regrouper tes 2 réponses que tu as faite en 1 minute. Un message peut-être édité pendant 1 heure._


----------



## lappartien (16 Février 2015)

qualité et support / qualité impression / rapide.


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2015)

Suivant ton mode d'emploi...





..tu ne précises pas ton OS X en cours ? Sinon, on peut encore télécharger le manuel eta faire une installation en ligne dans son Mac... http://canoncanadafr.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/35015/related/1 ...cette imprimante à pris un sacré coup de vieux.


----------



## pecapooh (16 Février 2015)

Alors oui j'ai bien comme sur l'image le curseur avec mais moi il y a écrit "brouillon / normale / optimale", mais je ne peux pas bouger le curseur sur "brouillon".. 
Alors je ne sais pas ce qu'est "mon OS X en cours", c'est écrit OS X version 10.9.5, je sais pas si c'est ça que vous me demandez.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2015)

OSX en cours, c'est la version de Mac OS X installée sur ton Mac (10.1, 10.2,...).

Tu trouveras cette info en allant dans le menu Pomme (en haut à gauche de la barre de menus, il a la forme du logo d'Apple) > À propos de ce Mac.


----------



## pecapooh (16 Février 2015)

Oui alors dans ce cas là, c'est bien la version 10.9.5


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2015)

Le modèle exact de ton imprimante, c'est MG 3140 ou MG 3150 ?


----------



## pecapooh (16 Février 2015)

Alors l'intitulé de l'imprimante c'est "Canon MG3100 series-Air print"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Février 2015)

Sur l'imprimante il doit y avoir la référence exacte (3140 ou 3150).

Par exemple, la mienne c'est MG 6350 (mais pour les pilotes c'est 6300 series).


----------



## pecapooh (16 Février 2015)

C'est Canon MG 3150. Ce que je comprends pas c'est que ma mère a un mac aussi et cela fonctionne :/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2015)

Première chose à faire : vérifier sur le site de Canon - suivre les liens ci-dessous - que les pilotes et logiciels de ton imprimante sont à jour (pour le savoir, tu peux t'aider avec les dates de sortie des versions disponibles. Si ta dernière installation/mise à jour est antérieure, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas à jour).

Si ce n'est pas le cas, télécharge et installe dans l'ordre suivant les mises à jour disponibles :

- pilote d'impression : http://www.canon.fr/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG3150.aspx?type=download&softwaredetailid=tcm:79-1122204&os=OS X v10.9&language=FR
- pilote de scan : http://www.canon.fr/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG3150.aspx?type=download&softwaredetailid=tcm:79-956570&os=OS X v10.9&language=FR
- ICA Driver : http://www.canon.fr/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG3150.aspx?type=download&softwaredetailid=tcm:79-1202717&os=OS X v10.9&language=FR
- Solution menu : http://www.canon.fr/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG3150.aspx?type=download&softwaredetailid=tcm:79-852518&os=OS X v10.9&language=FR
- Quick Menu : http://www.canon.fr/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG3150.aspx?type=download&softwaredetailid=tcm:79-1025990&os=OS X v10.9&language=FR
- MP Navigator : http://www.canon.fr/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG3150.aspx?type=download&softwaredetailid=tcm:79-1116624&os=OS X v10.9&language=FR et/ou My Image Garden : http://www.canon.fr/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG3150.aspx?type=download&softwaredetailid=tcm:79-1025992&os=OS X v10.9&language=FR
- Canon IJ Network Tool :http://www.canon.fr/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG3150.aspx?type=download&softwaredetailid=tcm:79-1234187&os=OS X v10.9&language=FR
- Easy Photoprint (si tu l'utilises) : http://www.canon.fr/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MG_series/PIXMA_MG3150.aspx?type=download&softwaredetailid=tcm:79-1118198&os=OS X v10.9&language=FR


Ensuite pour enregistrer des réglages d'impression, il faut faire ces réglages puis dans le menu Préréglages de la fenêtre d'impression choisir Enregistrer les réglages actuels comme préréglages.





Tu donnes un nom à ce préréglage personnalisé. Pour l'utiliser tu le sélectionnes dans le menu Préréglages.


----------



## pecapooh (17 Février 2015)

Wahou, super ! Je ferais ça ce week end alors ! 
Merci beaucoup de ton/votre aide !!


----------

